# Began my first tombstone in a while.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Starting the base.






Here are the parts temporarily together.











Now the distressing begins.

For those of you that don't know or remember how poorly I pay my grounds keeper........... be fair warned. That stone is not ever going to look that nice again. 
So if you have one of those neat and tidy cemetery's, TRIGGGER WARNING. lol












That's as far as I got today. Hope to get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Finished distressing. Now onto paint.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

The design is all Uruk-Hai and can be found HERE


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!! And would that be the neglectful groundskeeper in the second photo 😁


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that’s stunning!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.



Hairazor said:


> Sweet!! And would that be the neglectful groundskeeper in the second photo 😁


May very well be......I have to blame someone. lol


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Gorgeous! I made this same tombstone several years ago but it never dawned on me to distress it. Duh. Love how this turned out! Wish I had thought of it, I did it on others but not this one and it looks SO good!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

This is my second time doing this stone and I have a habit of making them look a bit worse for wear.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful tombstone, even when distressed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is that your laser engraver or did you have someone do it for you?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you. It’s my laser. Currently burning two more.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Two more cut.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a small laser cutter and have been hesitant to pull the trigger on a bigger one. Yours looks like it works perfectly. If you truly like it would you mind sharing what kind/size you have?
Thank you in advance!
[email protected]


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I have just an Atomstack A5. It's a 5 watt (output) diode laser. Not that expensive.
The table it comes with has a 400mm X 410mm usable cutting area. This was a little small so I ordered 4 800mm rails, longer belt, wiring and some brackets to connect the rails to make them longer. This resulted in having a 410mm X 1400 usable cutting area allowing me to cut both of the upright portions of the last two stones in one run.

My total investment in the initial purchase to the lengthening of the table is about $600 Canadian.
Here are images showing the stock and modified versions.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

First 3 layers of paint done.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

And completed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look great, WC!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey that’s almost like cheating! LOL You need to use the Dremel like the rest of us shmucks . All kidding aside look awesome


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are very cool, Wildcat! I particularly love the woven patterns on that first cross - such a great detail! 💀💀💀

I've never used a laser cutter, but I might have to look into that.....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

Just make sure you have good ventilation since it does burn away the foam.


----------

